# Oh I wish I could crochet well enough to make this



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/embroidered-block-rug.html

Wonderful looking rug


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Very pretty. But if I made it I would not want anyone walking on it. ;-)


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Would make a gorgeous wall hanging, or even a window hanging to help block out the cold, and to bring a little summer sunshine in.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

Actually the crocheted rug looks pretty easy. Embroidering the flowers on would do me in!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks like Tunisian with the flowers in cross stitch.


----------



## tray7292 (Feb 7, 2013)

It is an easy pattern. Just single crochet the squares and cross stitch the pattern. I think you could adapt it to afghan stitch also. And it's done in a bulky rug yarn so it wouldn't take as much time as you think. Be a bit pricey, tho. I've seen it listed for anywhere from $3.95/70 yd skein to $19.95 for a 180 yd skein - and that's on ebay.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

MargoN said:


> http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/embroidered-block-rug.html
> 
> Wonderful looking rug


Margo, if you can chain and do double crochet (single crochet to us across the Pond), you can make it! The flowers are cross stitched on. Check the pattern.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, Oh oh..I love this! I am bookmarking it for my bedroom floor! Since it is washable, I won't even care if the dog sleeps on it! I have not looked at the pattern yet, but have made similar rugs with two strands of worsted weight, then used non-skid backing on them, you can buy the size you need, I never sew it on but place it on the floor with the rug on top.


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

Stupid me. I did not read it, just looked at the picture. I think I could do it after all. Having a bad day!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MargoN said:


> Stupid me. I did not read it, just looked at the picture. I think I could do it after all. Having a bad day!!


You _can_ crochet it. The question is are you up to all that cross-stitching? _That_ is more than I'm willing to do. Never did enjoy embroidery.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

MargoN said:


> http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/embroidered-block-rug.html
> 
> Wonderful looking rug


If you can make a single crochet, you CAN make it! That's all it is - one sc after another.


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I can cross stitch and embroider too. Yippee!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

WARNING: I tried to download this pattern. The site told me I needed *their* PDF reader to download. OK. AVG downloaded along with it and promptly took over my computer. I spent time yesterday and today fixing the mess. I will post in Chit-Chat as well. And I never got the pattern.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## Ruth44 (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I think this will be a winter project, after Christmas gifts are all completed.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm going to try again: *DO NOT TRY TO DOWNLOAD THIS PATTERN!!!!* The download has a virus!!!! I found out the hard way.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh don't worry. It is really hard to tell without reading the pattern. I hope you are able to complete your quest.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Copied this patter for future use - beautiful thanks.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I would make it into an afghan. No one would walk on it.
Dick


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I did not have a problem, so sorry you did. I have attached the pdf for you. Regards, Margo


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I copy and paste it into a word document.
That way, you don't have to worry about a virus.
I also copy the web address and add that to the document.
I made a note about the virus and the download at the end of the document.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

MargoN said:


> I did not have a problem, so sorry you did. I have attached the pdf for you. Regards, Margo


Thanks.
I also saved that. Will have to put that on my to do list for an afghan.
Dick


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Ah...people..The rug is CROCHETED...not embroidered! The charts are the little flower charts are the crocheted squares, and gives the directions for the border right on the webpage. It even gives you the colors you could use. You do not need to download. All the info is right there. Just count out the squares for your stitches on the charts, it says to use size H hook. I just copied and saved the pics and print screened the rest into a new folder on my computer. Not quite as pretty as the page, but gives me everything I need to know. Now if I only knew how to send the picture to you....


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Circular Knitter said:


> Ah...people..The rug is CROCHETED...not embroidered! The charts are the little flower charts are the crocheted squares, and gives the directions for the border right on the webpage. It even gives you the colors you could use. You do not need to download. All the info is right there. Just count out the squares for your stitches on the charts, it says to use size H hook. I just copied and saved the pics and print screened the rest into a new folder on my computer. Not quite as pretty as the page, but gives me everything I need to know. Now if I only knew how to send the picture to you....


Let's see: The pattern title is "Embroidered Flower Rug" and the *instructions* say to embroider the flowers on. Not sure, but I think you are meant to Embroider the Flowers on the "Embroidered Flower Rug."


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like afghan stitch with all designs cross-stitched. Beautiful!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Let's see: The pattern title is "Embroidered Flower Rug" and the *instructions* say to embroider the flowers on. Not sure, but I think you are meant to Embroider the Flowers on the "Embroidered Flower Rug."


OOOPPPPSSS...ever so sorry!! But....you still could crochet the squares completely just by looking at the charts.

I'll just go and hide in corner now. whimper...whimper...


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Would make a nice wall hanging too.


----------



## busybeeanne (Feb 8, 2012)

I tried to download the antique squares w/ embroidery. All 
I got was ads and another download. Anyone else have 
problems?


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Flower Embroidered Rug!

REQUIRED MATERIALS 

AMERICAN THREAD COMPANY "AUNT LYDIA'S" HEAVY RUG YARN, Article 235
15 Skeins Cream
10 Skeins Lt. Brown or Color Desired
and "STAR" BLEND YARN, Article 75
1 Skein each Brown, Lilac, Red, Dk. Green, Black,
Cerise, Pink and Lt. Yellow for Embroidery
Aluminum Crochet Hook size H 

NOTE(s) 

Each square measures about 10 1/4 inches. 15 squares (3 x 5) are required for rug measuring about 33 inches x 54 inches. 

STEP-BY-STEP INSTRUCTIONS 

With Cream ch 26, s c in 2nd st from hook, 1 s c in each remaining st of ch, ch 1, turn. 

2nd Row. 1 s c in each s c (25 s c), ch 1, turn. 

Repeat the 2nd row 25 times, ch 1, turn. 

Without cutting yarn work a row of s c all around working 25 s c on each side and 3 s c in each corner, cut yarn. 

Attach Lt. Brown at corner and work 1 s c in each s c on sides and 3 s c in center st at each corner. 

Repeat the last row twice, cut yarn. 

Work 14 more squares in same manner. 

Embroider each square in cross sts according to chart, arranging designs as illustrated. 



Sew squares together as illustrated having all rows running in same direction using "STAR" BLEND YARN. 

Border 

Attach Lt. Brown in corner and working through back loop of sts only, work 1 s c in each s c on sides and 3 s c in center st at each corner. 

Work 2 more rows of s c in same manner but working through both loops of sts, cut yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> Looks like afghan stitch with all designs cross-stitched. Beautiful!


It isn't, but there's no reason you can't as easily embroider the designs onto afghan stitch.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

busybeeanne said:


> I tried to download the antique squares w/ embroidery. All
> I got was ads and another download. Anyone else have
> problems?


If you look carefully at the page, the pattern itself is _not_ downloadable. The huge word DOWNLOAD is part of an advertisement, not applicable to the pattern. To get the pattern, either scroll back on this topic where MargoN has provided it in a PDF and download it from there, or copy/paste the pattern into Word.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

busybeeanne said:


> I tried to download the antique squares w/ embroidery. All
> I got was ads and another download. Anyone else have
> problems?


Yes!!! See my earlier post on this topic. The Download button is bogus. It's what AVG says is an ad. It's really a virus that takes over your computer security system.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing :-D


----------

